# SHIMANO BIO MASTER 3000 SPINNING....



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Good day.... a fellow where I post, has asked about the schematic for the reel above. I checked the schematics current and discontinued at the Shimano site, and this reel appears either hidden, or absent from the list. Shimano uses family names in the front. I don't know the family name for the biomaster, so it may be hiding in that collection.
The fellow bought it in Italy in 1997, and does not presently live in North America.

That all said, I _did_ find a series of schematics on a Pacific Rim forum, HOWEVER: they are all in Japanese.

Begging two questions:

1: Does Shimano have North American schematics for this series of reels, 
using English to describe the parts, and are they on the shimano USA web site. 

2: If the schematics are not showing but in "the book", can I request the part numbers by reference number. The reference numbers on the schematic are western numbered.

Sidebar: Matt: I tried to send you an e-note some weeks back, on another item, but your firewall keeps the kiddies off the street. I wanted to send you some posts I did, referring folks to this forum. No worries.

Thanks........... KD


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Biomaster is either a European model or a Japanese model. We do not stock parts for these reels. The US parts do not interchange with these models. Parts can be ordered from Shimano Japan or Europe if they are still available. Typically once they dscontinue a model the parts are gone too.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the Biomaster is the Euro/Jap version of the Stradic.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, Gents....I'll pass that along. KD


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

As I read this post, I am looking at a Shimano Biomaster GT 2000 Titanos and a Shimano Aerlex GT 3000 Titanos sitting here on my desk. I have been trying to find some information on these spinning reels, but I have had no luck. I believe they are from the late 80's, early 90's, the 2000 is in the original box that has Japanese writing on it, but the owners instructions and parts list are in English. Whats odd about the reels, there body styles are just like the Daiwa Whisker spinning reel. I don't know if I should use them or put them back in my closet.


----------

